# Callas as Euridice in Haydn's Orfeo e Euridice, June 1951, Florence



## Green pasture (Aug 11, 2015)

plumblossom said:


> Maria in her one and only world premiere, singing the role of Euridice in Haydn's Orfeo e Euridice, in June 1951 at the Florence May Festival. The performances (only two in the run), taking place soon after Verdi's I Vespri Sicilliani, were conducted by Erich Kleiber (Carlos' father). Unfortunately, it was not broadcast by RAI and therefore not recorded. Her two co-principals were tenor Tyge Tygesen (Orfeo) and bass Boris Christoff (Creonte). Pictures courtesy of Maria Callas International Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

